# Enamel Rabbit Pin



## IndyBarnes (Oct 26, 2016)

Hello:
The admins have kindly allowed me to post this here.
My name is Indy (from Canada) and my 10yo daughter (Nadira) 



is very much into art and pins. She created a rabbit design in a tribal style and loves it so much she wants to make it into a pin.



The minimum quantity of pins that most pin makers need is 100. We have created a 'Kickstarter' project to try and sell the the extra pins. To be clear, this is not for charity. My kid simply wants to get her rabbit pin made. 

If you like the design and would like to purchase a pin, (you will require a credit card), please click on the kickstarter link to get all the details. The design has already been approved by the pin manufacturer (Made by Cooper), and aside from thickening a few lines, it is good to go. The project will end Nov 19th. 

If not enough pledges are achieved, the pin will not get made and your credit card will not be charged.
We already have a few pledges and the fact that someone we didn't know made a pledge was such a huge morale booster for Nadira, I think the effort of creating this project has already paid off. 

If you have any questions, I would be happy to answer them. Thank you for your time!
Indy


----------



## Gordon (Nov 9, 2016)

Your daughter is a talented artist.


----------



## IndyBarnes (Nov 11, 2016)

Thank you!


----------



## stevesmum (Nov 12, 2016)

I supported your project. Good luck to you both


----------



## IndyBarnes (Nov 12, 2016)

Thank you so much!


----------



## Chrissy (Dec 27, 2018)

Thats a cute design. It eould make a cute rubber stamp to.


----------

